# Words that mean their opposites, and vice-versa



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There are a lot of words that can have two meanings, exactly opposite of each other. For example, "cleave" can mean to split apart or to join together.

Maybe you'd like to suggest others. But no peeking in the search engine!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Classical music - something composed centuries ago, or something composed yesterday.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I've heard these referred to as Janus words. 

Cleave and sanction are the ones that come to mind. Also, a lot of swear words.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Off, like "turn off the light" or "the alarm went off"


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

What about words that mean one thing but nearly everyone thinks means it's opposite?

Peruse: (to) read or examine something thoroughly or carefully. (OED)

Every time I come across this, either in writing or conversation, where the context of the use suggests that skim might be the better choice, i cringe, and wonder about the value of higher education.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

How about this: "John can run very *fast*, except when he's held *fast *with ropes."


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Maybe these don't count, but the following have double meanings, positive or negative depending on the context:

ticket
citation

If I get a ticket to hear the Berlin Philharmonic I'm happy. If I get a ticket from a policeman I' m not so happy. Similarly, a citation for heroism would make my day; a citation for drunk driving wouldn't.

The following is clarified by seeing in print:

reckless driver
wreckless driver


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

This is very slang, but:

"I totally bombed that test!"

I have heard people use this to mean either that they did extremely well or extremely poorly.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Inflammable is a classic example.


----------

